# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Verbs question http:/masterrussian.com/verbs/zhit_pozhit

## Unregistered

hi i want to know how learn russian here

----------


## chaika

Look at the recommended textbooks:   Getting Started with Russian

----------

